# where do you buy your treats?



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I was just wondering where everyone buys their treats from and what kinds?
I normally get the beef liver treats from Petsmart, the green bag ones and recently the Buddy brand duck flavored ones from Bark & Fitz. And I was also looking at the bonehouse.ca its a local dog shop in toronto where they make liver biscuits also. Here is the link in case you wanted to take a look..

https://shopcaster.com/thebonehouse/treat-jars-and-refil/23221

Which treats are the healthiest especially if they like the liver kinds?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I give Zoe Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits in Peanut Butter flavor. They are small crunchy gingerbread men. The other thing only on occassion for a treat is Old Mother Hubbard Peanut Butter Bitz. She seems to like Peanut Butter flavored stuff. I don't give her a lot of treats because she isn't a good eater and I want her to eat her food. She doesn't like liver anything.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have Blue Buffalo Blue Bits Tasty Chicken treats. Gucci LOVES them. I can get them in Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I buy mine at Pet People. They love Buddy Biscuits, soft and crunchy (any flavor) mini chicken treats by Zukes , and wellness treats. They like everything!!!!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Charlie hates treats...:blink:. I know...weird.
The only ones he likes are Chicken Jerky's from Milo's Kitchen brand.
I've tried everything under the sun. He doesn't like anything. My friends with dogs love me - I keep giving them the full bags of goodies, lol...so does my local shelter:w00t:.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have heard about the bone house in Toronto. Wondering what the price is like. I make home made liver treats for mine, cost efficent and I put in healthier ingredients into mine.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Charlie hates treats...:blink:. I know...weird.
> The only ones he likes are Chicken Jerky's from Milo's Kitchen brand.
> I've tried everything under the sun. He doesn't like anything. My friends with dogs love me - I keep giving them the full bags of goodies, lol...so does my local shelter:w00t:.


Katie,

The Milo's Kitchen dog treats were part of that group of treats made in China that was making dogs very sick earlier this year. I was giving my dogs a treat that I thought was in that group, too, and I stopped giving them those immediately just in case. Here's some information about it: FDA: Nearly 1,000 Pets Sickened by China-Made Dog Treats | TIME.com

I give my guys soft peanut butter Buddy Biscuits and also cheese flavored best buddy bits. With Harry, I have to be careful what I give the dogs, and these treats have very few ingredients, so they _seem_ to be safe.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany's favorite treats are peanut butter Zuke's mini naturals. I usually order them from amazon because they have the lowest prices on them, and they qualify for free shipping when you spend more than $25. So whenever I'm buying a book or movie or whatever off amazon, I usually throw in a bag of Zuke's as well. :chili:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I give Zoe Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits in Peanut Butter flavor. They are small crunchy gingerbread men. The other thing only on occassion for a treat is Old Mother Hubbard Peanut Butter Bitz. She seems to like Peanut Butter flavored stuff. I don't give her a lot of treats because she isn't a good eater and I want her to eat her food. She doesn't like liver anything.



The buddy biscuits are shaped like a gingerbread! easy to rip too! I bought 1 of the Old Mother Hubbard puppy treats before too. I'm surprised she doesn't like liver things, most dogs do!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> I have Blue Buffalo Blue Bits Tasty Chicken treats. Gucci LOVES them. I can get them in Petsmart or Petco.



Oh i seen those there before too! I guess they like all the meaty ones.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Charlie hates treats...:blink:. I know...weird.
> The only ones he likes are Chicken Jerky's from Milo's Kitchen brand.
> I've tried everything under the sun. He doesn't like anything. My friends with dogs love me - I keep giving them the full bags of goodies, lol...so does my local shelter:w00t:.




He is so weird! How can you not like treats LOL Where do they sell Milo's Kitchen brand? Is it a local store?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I have heard about the bone house in Toronto. Wondering what the price is like. I make home made liver treats for mine, cost efficent and I put in healthier ingredients into mine.




It's a really cool store, they sell a lot of environmental friendly products, everything you need for your puppy/dog and I been there only once but never bought their biscuit liver treats. Everything is a little bit more pricey than petsmart but they have great products! They were only like $6 for a bag or something and they have a free refill program after you buy a certain amount.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

jenna123 said:


> He is so weird! How can you not like treats LOL Where do they sell Milo's Kitchen brand? Is it a local store?


Yes, you can get them at Target. They are organic chicken strips with no additives, fillers, artificial stuff....they smell so good, that I'm tempted to take a bite, lol.:w00t:

I always try to buy these at Target - you can even print out the coupon at home - I think it's $1 off coupon (if you are into couponing).


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Tiffany's favorite treats are peanut butter Zuke's mini naturals. I usually order them from amazon because they have the lowest prices on them, and they qualify for free shipping when you spend more than $25. So whenever I'm buying a book or movie or whatever off amazon, I usually throw in a bag of Zuke's as well. :chili:


Wow a lot of dogs seem to like peanut butter. I should buy some too and let mine try. Zuke's packaging always look so tempting to buy :rofl:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

ok, I see you're from Canada.....sorry...but I think they sell them at the pet stores as well. 
Here's the link to the product:
Milo’s Kitchen - Home-style Dog Treats

These are healthy home-style products and really affordable. I bet Canadian stores carry them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Looks like a pretty cool store to visit. Is anyone going to Woofstock in November???? I know they always seem to have pretty cool vendors.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Charlie'sMom said:


> ok, I see you're from Canada.....sorry...but I think they sell them at the pet stores as well.
> Here's the link to the product:
> Milo’s Kitchen - Home-style Dog Treats
> 
> These are healthy home-style products and really affordable. I bet Canadian stores carry them.


You may want to do some additional research - Milo's Kitchen is one of the brands where the chicken jersey (made in China) has been linked to illnesses in dogs. There hasn't been an official recall because the FDA can't identify the ingredient responsible but I certainly would not take a chance with my babies.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I get soft training treats for Sophie, and I make sure there's no artificial flavoring and I like them to be made in USA. So far she really likes these organic chicken training treats. But I get all her treats from pet smart. Usually after a vet appointment.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I buy Gus and Grace's treats at the grocery store 

They get "people food" as treats.... cheese, frozen peas, bits of fruit, dry cereal, etc.... 

They love those....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

jenna123 said:


> The buddy biscuits are shaped like a gingerbread! easy to rip too! I bought 1 of the Old Mother Hubbard puppy treats before too. I'm surprised she doesn't like liver things, most dogs do!


I know its funny....but she is a super fussy eater. I have a challenge everyday with her just eating her food and have tried everything. I homecook and she doesn't even want that. :huh:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*Seriously guys, please do some reading on the jerky treats that are not only making dogs ill, they are KILLING them. DO NOT purchase these, and Milo's kitchen is just one of them.
*

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/chicken-jerky-treats-suspects/

http://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/201...-on-jerky-pet-treat-testing-reports-show?lite



Pet Jerky Death Toll Update: 360 dogs, 1 Cat According to FDA - PawNation

361 pet deaths related to chicken jerky treats made in China | Animals Matter | a mySA.com blog

FDA Reports 360 Dogs, 1 Cat Dead After Eating Chicken Jerky Treats | NBC4 Washington

a FB page I am a member of that has more info as well: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Anim...-Made-in-China/235390426550583?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't feed a lot of treats other than little bites of fresh fruit or veggies, but when I do buy prepackaged treats I buy them at Petco because they have a slightly larger selection of better quality treats than other pet stores.

Both of mine love Fruitables. They like the crunchy ones in Pumpkin/Banana, and they have the Apple/Bacon soft ones...although the ziplock on them is horrible and they dried out pretty bad.

They also currently have Tillman's Treats (the soft ones) and absolutely love them! They have the Beef & Vegetable bag that is open right now, and a Lamb & Vegetable one that they haven't tried yet. I got them locally for $2.50 each on sale which is why I decided to try them.

I do only buy treats that are NOT made in China.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's very scary.....to say the least. :angry:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

After last week i am no longer buying treats suga nearly shocked on one ,i've never been more scared in my life ,from now on its chopped chicken breast for my dogs .


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

jodublin said:


> After last week i am no longer buying treats suga nearly shocked on one ,i've never been more scared in my life ,from now on its chopped chicken breast for my dogs .


I'm so sorry! What kind of treat was it?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I give mine Fruitables, Sam Yams, Churpi chews, Bully sticks and freeze dried lamb Lung, liver and heart. I usually buy them from pet boutiques and I'm always really careful reading the labels. I give very small quantities and they dont get treats or chews everyday.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought some Dog Whisperer pizzle sticks. They are from USDA inspected beef and produced in the USA.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Ok, so Milo's brand out...:angry:...
Now we're stuck here without any treats. Charlie won't eat anything else except of those chicken jerky ones.
Does anybody know any safe brand?
I have one pack of Dogswell (Happy Hips) with glucosamine & chondroitin for healthy joints.
It reads NO Antibiotics, NO Byproducts and No added hormones + Cage Free......
Are these safe?
Please let me know; I'm pretty desperate here....


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

The best prices so far and NOT MADE IN CHINA and NO SUGAR or BY PRODUCTS:

Wire Dog Crate, Exercise Pens, Rawhide Bones, Chicken Dog Treats, Jerky, Pig Ears & Pee Training Pads
e-mail: [email protected]

Example: beefy munchies: at Petco: over $20 per bag (16 oz)
at digitpetproducts: less than 1/2 the price and even MORE discount if you order 5 bags or more, made in the USA by Artvar, 100% natural. 

There is also a "refer a friend program" in which, if you refer a friend with his/her e-mail and your e-mail, you get an additional 10%.

They are located in California, so there is S+H (and of course tax), but still worth it. If you live close by, you can pick it up yoursel and save the S+H.

Check it out.







*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, treats, it all depends on what you have available to you. Today I am going to get treats for the boys because I'm over my baking spurt for the moment. I'm going to get some sojo cookies cause they are tiny and they dogs like them. I am probably going to get some fromm treats too.

It's really a matter of what you have local to you. There are some pizzle sticks, and chew type things that are sold that are all 100% USA, made right in here Iowa, but they are sold at a local pet boutique (I know they are sold out of the state too just no idea where) but I have never seen them at petco or petsmart.

I like zukes treats too, they are kinda chewy and usually small. Jerky treats are not totally out of the question, you just have to read labels and make darn sure they aren't from China.

Thought of making your own jerky with a dehydrator?  I don't feed jerky treats but if I did, I would probably go that route.

Editing to add you may want to google it but I do think Dogswell gets their jerky from China.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for a reply. Darn, what's going on with all those China products. Are they toxic?
I'm going to look online tonight. It's hard to satisfy a picky fluff:blink:.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright just came back from out local pet food store, I think I'm going to start ordering online from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com I can get treats for a couple of bucks less a bag there and it would be easy for me to spend 49 for the free shipping if I order their kibble there too.

We got the sojos cookies, some zukes treats and some other treats from isle of dogs?

50 bucks for four little bags/boxes of treats and one $10 hoodie for Tuck. Good grief....


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Alright just came back from out local pet food store, I think I'm going to start ordering online from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com I can get treats for a couple of bucks less a bag there and it would be easy for me to spend 49 for the free shipping if I order their kibble there too.
> 
> We got the sojos cookies, some zukes treats and some other treats from isle of dogs?
> 
> 50 bucks for four little bags/boxes of treats and one $10 hoodie for Tuck. Good grief....


I know.....it goes to hundreds...
Sometimes I'm at the store looking at some cute sweater that is $40 and then I think I don't really need it....and few hours later I'd spend $60 on Charlie's stuff without a second thought...lol.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Katie, the PetSmart by me carries Wet Noses Little Stars which are made in the US. I also use Zukes Minis, Fruitables, and Toy Temptations (Crystal sells the last one in her store and will ship.) my girls love all of those.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

maggieh said:


> You may want to do some additional research - Milo's Kitchen is one of the brands where the chicken jersey (made in China) has been linked to illnesses in dogs. There hasn't been an official recall because the FDA can't identify the ingredient responsible but I certainly would not take a chance with my babies.



I clicked onto the link and it looks delicious. But I don't want to buy anything from them now cause of the jerky treats, other items from them might be affected too you never know.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Alright just came back from out local pet food store, I think I'm going to start ordering online from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com I can get treats for a couple of bucks less a bag there and it would be easy for me to spend 49 for the free shipping if I order their kibble there too.
> 
> We got the sojos cookies, some zukes treats and some other treats from isle of dogs?
> 
> 50 bucks for four little bags/boxes of treats and one $10 hoodie for Tuck. Good grief....



This site looks good! Has anyone ordered anything from them before?


----------

